# The Yao Conundrum: harder than the Pythagorean Theorem*



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> My mother routinely tells me that she glosses over the statistics I use to frame my arguments. So I can assure you, I will not take offense if the proceeding paragraphs remind you why you let that subscription to The Economist expire.
> 
> A quick primer: The NBA has a limit teams can spend on player salaries called a salary cap. Much like the national budget, this cap is routinely exceeded. To preserve the intent of the salary cap, the NBA has a luxury tax that assesses a dollar-for-dollar fine to teams in the amount they exceed it. The luxury tax does its job fairly well, but deep pocketed owners can be impervious.
> 
> ...


http://www.red94.net/yao-conundrum-harder-pythagorean-theorem/4319/


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yao is a part-time player.:sad:
Yao when* healthy* is the best offensive and defensive center.:tonbricks:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I really wonder what adjustments are made because right now something has to change. I can't believe we are 0-4. It's been a decade since we were in this situation last.

Ugh


----------

